

Wrath JS: hosted API mocking and testing service - mcantelon
http://nko-prague-js.heroku.com/

======
delano
Very cool! What will be behind the resources tab?

~~~
zzen
Thanks! We split the UI into Usecases tabs, listing tests (each test spans
multiple APIs and resources) and Resources tab, which lists your
APIs/servers/resources. Each resource page shows what structures/methods this
resource accepts, what tests it's featured in and whether it passed/failed.

------
mcantelon
[Created this weekend as part of Node Knockout.]

